# my amp sparks and blows the fuses when i hook it up



## transamws6 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have a boss 2800 mono onyx. I have tools and parts to fix but idk how to look for the problem or figure it out . when I hok the pos up to it it sparks and blows the fuses. Please would greatly appreciate it if someone could point me in rite direction. I don't have money to buy another amp.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

How do you have the amp grounded?


----------



## transamws6 (Dec 28, 2013)

It is attached to my seat bolt that is connected directly to the body of the car.


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

Sounds like you need a new and better ground.
Move the ground off the seat bolt, to another spot, only have it 10 inches or less from the amp, shorter the better.
Make sure the ring terminal on the end is secure and then scrape the paint away, so its bare metal. them use a nut and bolt.
What size fuse or fuses are you using?


----------



## transamws6 (Dec 28, 2013)

I posted pics of mother board it is completely clean and no sighns to the eye of damage or anything blown.


----------



## transamws6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Amp before my 400 watt kicker was under seat the ground was maybe three inches from it. And 25 wat fuses but tried 30 35 still blew the fuses out and soaked at power terminal on amp.


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

Does it spark and blow fuses when *only* the power and ground are connected? (i.e. disconnect everything else - speakers, remote, etc.)


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Do you have a voltmeter? Do you know how to check if power supply and output transistors are good?


----------



## transamws6 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have a multimeter and I don't know how to check transistors and everything else on amp is unplugged . just power and ground is all I'm trying to hook up. And it sparks and blows both fuses as soon as wire touches and if I put wires in then fuses boom blown fuses unhook power from battery same thin.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Many times when this happen the output transistors are short...
It's very hard to help if you do not know basics of how to...


----------



## transamws6 (Dec 28, 2013)

I know what transistors are I know what everything on this board is I don't know how to check .


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Use google search to learn how to check them. Because it's harder to show you how not in person.


----------



## transamws6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Is that what u think the problem is or pretty sure witch transistors do I need to check .


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Check all power supply and outputs transistors first to see if they are all good or have a problem. Also the two diode. That's usually what a tech. do first if there is no visible damage.


----------



## transamws6 (Dec 28, 2013)

I gave up on it typacal boss amp . there is nothing like a rocksford or kicker. I remembered what I did I put the neg in the posy and posy in the neg. That's what happens . there is no visible damage . but if that helped any please let me know.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

You hooked power and ground up backwards?


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Just to get a simple question out of the way. Are you trying to hook up the power without disconnecting the battery?


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

REGULARCAB said:


> Just to get a simple question out of the way. Are you trying to hook up the power without disconnecting the battery?


^ yes, that could be a possible cause or problem.
When hooking the amp up, did you ground it before or after the power wire? If you hooked the power up first, then the amp will look for a ground, usually not a problem unless it uses your rcas for a ground if the ground wire for the amp isn't bolted down before the +12v. You more than likely blown the transistors inside the amp, or damaged another component inside the circuit board.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

The mosfets are shorted.Q1 through Q6 on the board.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

transamws6 said:


> I gave up on it typacal boss amp . there is nothing like a rocksford or kicker. I remembered what I did I put the neg in the posy and posy in the neg. That's what happens . there is no visible damage . but if that helped any please let me know.


Like Unbroken tried to clarify, you connected the positive and negative backwards? What do you mean "that's what happens"? If you connected the positive from the battery to the negative input on the amp, and vice versa, of course that's what happens. I didn't bother asking this the first time (although it crossed my mind) because I assumed you knew which was which. If you actually did this, don't blame the inevitable outcome of your ineptitude on the brand of the amplifier.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

mikey7182 said:


> How do you have the amp grounded?





transamws6 said:


> to the positive terminal on the battery!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Listen to Atomictect62 he knows what he is talking about, his a tech.


----------

